# Lagenandra help



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I must be killing this one. But I don't see why. When I first got it, it was just a few leaves, then it burst into a large plant. Now it seems to be deteriorating. The leaves have yellow spots, loss of Chlorophyll, and some melt is beginning to show. 
It is potted in clay, leaf mold, sand mix. Kept under some pretty bright lights and is also very warm. Humidity is 100%, emersed in a submersed pot.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

How do you fertilize it? That is, what do you use, how much and how often?

Offhand I'd say it's either too much of something and stuff is building up in the substrate or it's missing something.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine begin to look like that when I've neglected dosing for a long time. Try a little Miracle Gro or something similar. You don't need much.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh......
I need to fertilize???
I thought thats what the decaying leaf mold and clay substrate, snail and fish poop was for.
Well, I have miracle grow and I also have MSU type fert. I feel so stupid now. I thought it might be too much lighting so I cut down on that a bit.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Those all help, but regular (weekly) fertilizing will keep the plants healthiest.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> I need to fertilize???


Not necessarily, but Lagenandra tend to be pretty strong growers=feeders. If you're contend with bonsai-sized plants, you don't need special fertilizing schemes but you also have to avoid any nutrients being available in huge excess.



> I thought thats what the decaying leaf mold and clay substrate, snail and fish poop was for.


Some nutrients like K (Potassium) are underrepresented in commercial fish feed, so adding certain nutrients may be a good move even in tanks with quite a lot of critters!

If you change water quite a lot, just adding low amounts of a commercial plant fertilizer may be the easiest way to go. However, make sure that your fish/etc. survive the fertilizer, too!


----------

